# Animal Crossing Movie



## MasterDS (May 17, 2006)

You might react strongly to this.

It's going to be an anime, appearently.


----------



## Micah (May 17, 2006)

This was posted in TBTHQ as "Chek this out" 

It looks kiddy to me but still cool!


----------



## SL92 (May 17, 2006)

What do you mean it looks kiddie?


----------



## Micah (May 17, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] What do you mean it looks kiddie? [/quote]
AC doesn't seem like a good theme for a movie. A metroid movie would be cool.


Congrats on 700 posts!


----------



## SL92 (May 17, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] What do you mean it looks kiddie?


AC doesn't seem like a good theme for a movie. A metroid movie would be cool.


Congrats on 700 posts! [/quote]
 Oh yeah, you're comparing it too what would be much unkiddier movies. Like a Star Fox one.



Thanks


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 20, 2006)

I think that it's going to be really bad.


----------



## SL92 (May 21, 2006)

It's not just you, PKMNMasterSamus.


----------



## Tyler (May 21, 2006)

You know what would be so funny. If Barnney was in it or something. That would make it really kiddie.  :lol:


----------



## AnimalManiac (May 21, 2006)

this would be interesting to see how they'd play it out. It's possible but I wonder if it would succeed at the box office.


----------



## 8card356 (May 22, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> You know what would be so funny. If Barnney was in it or something. That would make it really kiddie. :lol:


and then the villagers chased him with axes 
:rofl:	 wait that make it now kiddey >_<


----------



## Max (Jun 16, 2006)

They should make it where a villlager goes missing and they invistigate.And 4 months later teh Detective checks his mail and gets a Im leaving letter from the missing dood


----------



## meleemario (Jun 17, 2006)

The movie looks worse than dogpoop dipped in oil. Too childish for me.


----------



## <:) (Jun 17, 2006)

that sounds cool   
^_^


----------



## sunate (Jun 19, 2006)

Well at the momment i can't see it for the schools filter pounds me once again.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 19, 2006)

If you ask me, there's going to be NO PLOT WHATSOEVER for this movie.

BTW, people are trying to get rights on the Metroid movie.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 19, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> If you ask me, there's going to be NO PLOT WHATSOEVER for this movie.
> 
> BTW, people are trying to get rights on the Metroid movie.


 Actually, I believe John Woo or whatever the heck his name is already got the rights to a Metroid film.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 19, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, that's the dude. My friend says it coming out in 08 or so.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 19, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0407989/

it said 06'

doubt thats true though, seeing how it was updated over two years ago...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh god no.. This is like Nick or Disney making one of their best movies a godawful series (Which they do a lot.), only it's with Nintendo making a great game a childish, bomb-prone, horrible, eye-bleeding, mess.


----------



## Knightshot (Jun 30, 2006)

who cares if its kiddy. w/e.  it could be extreme looool :lol:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 30, 2006)

I don't know how much of a plot there would be in a movie like this, as really there's no set-in-stone plot to the game other than the Tutorial part where you learn what's what. To me, this doesn't seem like a good idea for a movie.

And, as for the Metroid Movie, I'm surprised they're still doing it. I didn't hear anything for a long time, so I assumed they dropped the whole thing altogether.


----------



## D_S (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm looking forward to the anime series actually 
:rofl:	  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:


----------

